# Hello Sisters and Brothers, l’m new here



## oeslady (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello Sisters and Brothers, I’m new


----------



## Bloke (Feb 24, 2020)

Welcome !
Poor Old OES is said to be limping along a bit here..


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 24, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum, we don't have the OES in England and Wales.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 6, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Austin Hodge (Mar 29, 2020)

Hello new, i am Austin.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 29, 2020)

Austin Hodge said:


> Hello new, i am Austin.


May I ask your grand lodge, and why the 33?


----------



## KSigMason (Apr 2, 2020)

oeslady said:


> Hello Sisters and Brothers, I’m new


Here's a belated welcome from Idaho. I'm a Past Patron in Idaho.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 2, 2020)

Austin Hodge said:


> Hello new, i am Austin.





Glen Cook said:


> May I ask your grand lodge, and why the 33?


I'd be interested in this info myself.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 3, 2020)

Warrior1256 said:


> I'd be interested in this info myself.


I think we know why there has been no response.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 5, 2020)

Bloke said:


> I think we know why there has been no response.


Yep!


----------

